# Noob at its best



## DJ Maddog (13/1/18)

Howzit guys

Thought i would share my excitement with everyone.
I am obviously completely new to the vape scene and wanted to start vaping.

I was refered to KZOR by a friend and started watching some vids on youtube and actually got in contact with him for some advice, and I'm sooooo happy with the end result.

This is what I purchased from him and I am extremely happy with the advice I was given and the future support I can call on as well.

So here's my mod (iStick Pico) plus some awesome juice and a huge thanks to KZOR.

Thanks a mill
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR (13/1/18)

@DJ Maddog ....... always a pleasure helping out an enthusiast.
Glad to hear you enjoying the juice and the device and hope you find a lot of pleasure in the wonderful world of vaping.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

@DJ Maddog , congratulations on your change to vaping. 

You have a great friend and he surely referred to the right person in @KZOR . Enjoy your journey going forward and many happy clouds to you on the Pico, it is a great setup.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival (13/1/18)

That’s awesome! @DJ Maddog 

Welcome to vaping! The rabbit hole goes deep..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/18)

Most welcome to the forum @DJ Maddog. All the best on your vaping journey. What a privilege to have an experienced vaper to show you the ropes and more. Kudos to @KZOR.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/18)

Welcome, @DJ Maddog . You were given excellent advice from @KZOR. Pico's are fantastic... I have three of them. My advice to you would be to go easy on buying hardware in the beginning (mods RDAs RTAs RDTAs etc.). The second thing I would recommend to a new vaper is to start building coils. It builds your confidence wrt vaping in general and increases your knowledge about safety and what you like or don't like. Next, I would strongly recommend DIY juice mixing. It is really easy to do simple mixes, and you can then go on to more complex stuff. DIY coil building and juice making will also save you a fortune (which you can then spend on hardware ). 
Good luck with vaping and stay off the analogues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DJ Maddog (13/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome, @DJ Maddog . You were given excellent advice from @KZOR. Pico's are fantastic... I have three of them. My advice to you would be to go easy on buying hardware in the beginning (mods RDAs RTAs RDTAs etc.). The second thing I would recommend to a new vaper is to start building coils. It builds your confidence wrt vaping in general and increases your knowledge about safety and what you like or don't like. Next, I would strongly recommend DIY juice mixing. It is really easy to do simple mixes, and you can then go on to more complex stuff. DIY coil building and juice making will also save you a fortune (which you can then spend on hardware ).
> Good luck with vaping and stay off the analogues.


Thanks so muchfor the advice its always appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DJ Maddog (13/1/18)

Carnival said:


> That’s awesome! @DJ Maddog
> 
> Welcome to vaping! The rabbit hole goes deep..


LMAO ive noticed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/1/18)

Welcome @DJ Maddog. Welcome here and try not to go too far down that rabbit hole. It's never-ending and incredibly deep!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Resistance (22/1/18)

@DJ Maddog welcome and have fun. advice is to read through the forum aswell and take advice as openly as you did and share your findings on your journey and most of all ask questions if you are not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DJ Maddog (23/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @DJ Maddog welcome and have fun. advice is to read through the forum aswell and take advice as openly as you did and share your findings on your journey and most of all ask questions if you are not sure


Thanks boet
I am learning alot of new things so far but loving the experience all the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (23/1/18)

Welcome to the land of oz.
What RDA is that @DJ Maddog ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DJ Maddog (23/1/18)

The_Ice said:


> Welcome to the land of oz.
> What RDA is that @DJ Maddog ?


Thanks 
Its the Solo S.
Awesome flavour out of this is guy
But I have since upgraded to the capo squonker with same RDA.
Also awesome combination compliments and helping hand from @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/1/18)

@DJ Maddog how is the capo from a user perspective.and also how many devices/mods do you use during the day


----------



## DJ Maddog (24/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @DJ Maddog how is the capo from a user perspective.and also how many devices/mods do you use during the day


@Resistance Im currently only using the capo only due to me looking around and reading on the forum of what is good to buy and build up as my next mod.
I started off with the pico which was just as nice then I visited KZOR for some juice and he introduced me to the capo to get a feel of a different mod as well.

- My experience so far with the capo - the battery life is good as I only use it at the moment.
- The design (feel) in the hand is very easy to handle, I dont have issues with squonking juice and also no leaks of any kind.
- I did research of the solo s RDA and has a rating of 9.6/10 so it just confirms it was the right choice to have that burst of flavour and round off the final touches to an awesome starter mod.

Otherwise I cant really say anything bad about the capo just loving every second of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

@DJ Maddog all good and glad to hear.I had it in my hand as well and was three minded. the problem I have is I play in sand a lot and don't want mess up the mod and know I won't leave it at home during the day


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (25/1/18)

Welcome @DJ Maddog


----------



## DJ Maddog (25/1/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Welcome @DJ Maddog


Thanks a mill


----------

